# AdrenaLinn III pedal... thoughts?



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the AdrenaLinn III pedal... someone is selling one locally but would like to get some opinions on it before pulling the trigger.

http://www.rogerlinndesign.com/products/adrenalinn3/adrenalinn3.shtml


thanks!


----------



## discomalaria (Feb 17, 2010)

I recently picked one up (new). It's an amazing device. I use it on a Yamaha 5 string active bass and the sound never fails to impress.

Pluses: 
- Sounds crystal clear, yet warm
- TONS of settings to tweak
- MIDI synched effects are amazing and inspirational
- on-board sequencer and drum machine is fantastic
- small size means it fits on a pedal-board nicely

Minuses:
- TONS of settings to tweak
- on-board compressor is only so-so
- Tuner is terrible for a bass guitar (don't have a guitar so I'm not sure if the tuner sucks for everything or just for bass)
- Matrix is impossible to read in low-light situations
- volume matching between patches is a *bitch* to do (keep you hand on the volume know at all times!)

Yeah, I listed a lot of minuses, but don't let that deter you: I wouldn't trade or replace the device for anything. I upgraded to it after using a Boss GT-6B for years; there really is no comparison between the two. My sound was instantly improved the moment I plugged in.

Also, try to make sure it's running the latest version of the OS (it should say 303 when you check it). The other OS's are supposed to be buggy, and to update the OS to 303 you have to buy and install a chip. I'm sure it's not hard, but it seems like a pain in the ass. You can check the OS by holding the up-arrow button while plugging the unit in and keep holding it until you see the three digit OS number.

Honestly I've been nothing but impressed with the little blue box since it came in the mail.

If you are interested, you can hear some of what is sounds like here: http://discomalaria.net. The first 5 tracks were all done with my bass into a EHX micro synth (I like the edge it gives), then into the Adrenalinn, then the Adrenalinn and my sampler into my looper, then the looper into a small digi recorder. No post processing or anything, just letting the adrenalinn do it's thing and go where it wants to before getting dumped on the internets.

Hope this helps!


----------

